# H. J. HEINZ CO 8 SIDED MUSTARD/KETCHUP [1870-1900]



## east texas terry (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Nickneff (Jan 30, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> View attachment 218092


I like the old school door knobs you got there they come in just like you got them come in black white Bennington Brown always liked those and I couldn't tell you how many food bottles I dug probably thousands Heinz goes way back so does A1 sauce so does worcestershire sauce about 10 years ago I'd dug a really cool food bottle it was called oyster catch up it's a really pretty bottle got nice color good bottle


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 30, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> I like the old school door knobs you got there they come in just like you got them come in black white Bennington Brown always liked those and I couldn't tell you how many food bottles I dug probably thousands Heinz goes way back so does A1 sauce so does worcestershire sauce about 10 years ago I'd dug a really cool food bottle it was called shriver's oyster ketchup Baltimore it's a really pretty bottle got nice color good bottle it's listed in the book for $1,500 to $2,000




 this is a bottle that I've dug few years back stoneware piece the name of this company crosse & Blackwell  they make this cocktail sauce from the same people I really like it it's the best cocktail sauce you get a chance buy you some at Kroger or wherever zesty is the one I like the most they got two different kinds quite tasty I think it's the best cocktail sauce I've ever had that's amazing that that company go so far back established date is 1706.


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 30, 2021)

CHECK THIS ONE OUT


----------



## east texas terry (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## east texas terry (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 2, 2021)

E.T.T – You're in a good age bracket with the Heinz. 
Nickneff – I dug a Crosse & Blackwell anchovy paste pot like yrs a few years back. Only one I'd seen until now.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 2, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> View attachment 218092


I like the wide mouth utilitarian Heinz jars. I get a cork too.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm still trying to figure out what this one is. Has the same top, three sides and flat corners. Beautiful bottle though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what this one is. Has the same top, three sides and flat corners. Beautiful bottle though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the Heinz #142 bottle. I have two one older no marks at all and the #142. I have it in storage or would post a picture.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks like the Heinz #142 bottle. I have two one older no marks at all and the #142. I have it in storage or would post a picture.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I find mine hard to stand-up. I worry they would fall and break or chip.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

Skadman4 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what this one is. Has the same top, three sides and flat corners. Beautiful bottle though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heinz #141 looks just like the 142 but the 142 was only used for 2 years.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks like the Heinz #142 bottle. I have two one older no marks at all and the #142. I have it in storage or would post a picture.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


i think


Skadman4 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what this one is. Has the same top, three sides and flat corners. Beautiful bottle though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE SOME INFO ON HEINZ BOTTLE GO TO[HEINZBOTTLECODES.PDF] I HAVE JUST DUG ONE LIKE YOUR 
 I HAVE CLEANED IT YET


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 16, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> i think
> 
> HERE SOME INFO ON HEINZ BOTTLE GO TO[HEINZBOTTLECODES.PDF] I HAVE JUST DUG ONE LIKE YOUR
> I HAVE CLEANED IT YET


Have it thanks. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks so much 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## east texas terry (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## east texas terry (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## east texas terry (Feb 16, 2021)

IN THE 1800,S AND EARLY 1900,S JUST ABOUT EVERY WAS IN A BOTTLE OR FOOD JAR


----------



## Skadman4 (Feb 16, 2021)

With my bottle that's clean, it's opalized and hazed. It's actually really pretty in the sun

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------

